

Box.net Raises $50 Million From Salesforce And Others - inshane
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/cloud-storage-platform-box-net-raises-50-million-from-salesforce-and-others/

======
Hayes
I'm still trying to wrap my mind around what makes Box so special. Is there
anything behind it that a hand full of us couldn't replicate on the amazon
cloud in an afternoon with a couple laptops and a pot of coffee?

Plus, isn't the file sharing market going to be shrinking as more of these
documents are going to be created and collaborated on in an application native
to the web?

And the Google Drive stuff that got leaked?

Salesforce/Marc have made some good investments with Heroku, Mashery, and a
list of others but I'm not so sure how long box can keep this up. I know
they're hiring aggressively though.

